# A shop made welding and fixturing table, video.



## xalky (Oct 7, 2017)

I needed a good welding/ fixturing table...something similar to a strong hand tools build pro table. I almost crapped in my pants when I saw how much a Build Pro table was, $4000+. So here's my version made with bargain steel. Total cost, under $300. Thanks for watching, and subscribe to my YouTube channel for more cool shop stuff.


----------



## tweinke (Oct 7, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 8, 2017)

I like your using what's at hand and cheap!
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## xalky (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks. I always have my eyes open for good reusable materials. That table is heavy duty and heavy. It's gotta weigh around 600lbs. Yesterday I parked it in its mostly permanent location and I made and installed some simple wheel locks for it. I'm very happy with the results. It's gonna be a great new feature in my shop.


----------

